# Hidden BBQ/Kitchen/Catering Gems in Government Auctions



## backyardsmokin (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been lurking at these sites for years looking for odd ball items, so today I decided to look for kitchen, BBQ and catering related items and I found a few items listed below.  It is mostly other stuff , but from time to time they have hidden gems.

Fulle sites:

http://www.govdeals.com/

http://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/gsaauctions/

Don't forget to check these sites often as they items change.

Slicer

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=6300&acctid=357

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=259&acctid=2637

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=10&acctid=5059

Kitchen Items:

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?f...imingType=&category=21&rowCount=10&StartRow=1

Catering:

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=21467&acctid=226

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=919&acctid=1017

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=1085&acctid=3015

There are some busted warmers that could be converted into smoke cabinets.

You could even make this item, in to a raw meat prep station or a display table for a whole hog:

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=168&acctid=3780

Sorry for all the links but many interesting items there I found interesting.


----------



## michief (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh Man! I love that prep table. Would be perfect for my patio.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL.... you show up to a BBQ comp with a morgue disecting table and they will just hand you the trophy and stay the heck out of your way! Especially if you name your team "Hannibal BBQ"!


----------

